# turnouts...



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

I put a turnout in my layout immediately following a semicircle of curved track. Now I notice derailments at that location and i'm curious if the wheels might still be "leaning" to the outside. Is there a commonsense rule not to connect turnouts to curved track?

This is N guage Kato Unitrack and the recurring proble is at a double track crossover.
I was also thinking to add some weight to some of the cars. Any thoughts gratefully considered....


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it’s fairly common to have a turnout immediately after a curve. I’ve got a few on my layout.

What’s the brand and “size” (#4, #6, etc.) of your turnout?

Mark


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

ClarkW said:


> I put a turnout in my layout immediately following a semicircle of curved track. Now I notice derailments at that location and i'm curious if the wheels might still be "leaning" to the outside. Is there a commonsense rule not to connect turnouts to curved track?


Is the turnout in the same direction as the curve or opposite of the curve? 

If its the same direction, I would check to make sure that there isn't a kink in the track between the curve and the switch.

If its in the opposite direction, then you may have introduced an "S" curve in the track, which can cause derailments. In that case adding a car length of track between the switch and curve might help.

Or it may be that the switch just isn't fitting up right, in which case it could cause derailments wherever it was.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You can have a turnout immediately at the end of a curve, but the curve should be broad, generally, say in the 24" and above range. And that turnout must be flat and level, or at least supported consistently evenly across its rails and along its routes. If it can sag, or hump, in the middle, even by 1/16th of an inch, you could get derailments. A low rail on the outside of a curve can set up a derailment.

But there are problems inherent with turnouts all by themselves, such as high frogs, narrow flange paths, or flange paths that are too wide, or points that don't lie flush and very sharp against their stock rails. There could be a gauge change halfway along the points rails...happens all the time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What derails: Loco, or specific cars?

I am assuming that the train runs smoothly
without derails over the rest of the track.

Usually, when there is a derail at a turnout there
is a vertical problem with the rails. The turnout
may 'lean' one way or the other.

Get down and close to the turnout with a bright light.
Run the train as slow as it will go. Watch the
wheels. When you see one START to lift, STOP.
There is a problem at that point.

Don


----------

